# T-Shirt Relabeling Company in Montreal??!!!



## Stushed Up (Jul 25, 2009)

Im looking for a company or someone who can make customs labels for my T-Shirts, something local (In montreal).

If anybody out there knows anything, let me know ASAP thx a bunch!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can check out Twelve Ounce, they are in Montreal and they may offer that or know of a local company that does.


----------



## Stushed Up (Jul 25, 2009)

OMG!!! Thanks alot, imma give them a call!! I never a company like that existed in montreal!!

This is a huge help - Thansk again!!


----------



## aquaman (May 11, 2010)

Hi did you solve you problem, I'm in the same problem, i want to find a company in Montreal that will remove old tags and will put mine instead.. do you have some info ?! Thanks


----------

